# Microscopic Bug that causes Heart burn.



## glanzon (Jan 12, 2003)

I am a 56 year old man,who have lived with Collitis for the last 10 years.With medication and a proper diet,I have it fully under control,most days.I suspect that my Collitis was brought on by me not eating properly.It just happened, that as soon as I ate lunch(which I tried to delay untill about 2 or 3 pm.)I got instant heart burn, This was on a daily bases.As luck would have it,during one of my early colonoscopies,the GI specialist, discovered a microscopic bug.At the time he explained to me, that this bug has learned to live in acid conditions and the chances of the medication working,was 75%.I believe the medicene was Amocillan, I took it for 14 days, and from the very first day,and until today,almost 8 years after, I have no more heart burn.Why the full story about this bug has never been publisezed, I do not know.A few years after,a friend of mine was complaining about heart burn, I told him my story,he went to his docter,and by this time they knew more about it. They could simply tell by a blood test.He got the med. and he was instantly better. Needless to say,everytime we meet, I get a pat on the back.Now my disbelief is the fact that years went by, and this bug is not common knowledge.People are suffering needlessly,because according to the same GI Dr.,most of the people that suffer from daily heart burn, HAVE this bug.Then,why,in God's name is it not common knowledge.My advice,if you suffer from constant heart burn,see your doctor, and get the blood test.Today was my first day of membership,and after reading a plea from a woman with these symptoms,I quickly e mailed her my story,because I really feel strong on this and I believe this publication might even make a difference.Good luck to all.George


----------

